# Gladiators Cage Fighting Strength and Honor



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

*November 7, 2009

Wisconsin Products Pavilion,
West Allis, Wis. 

REESE "OLD MAN" SHANER vs. STEVE "GIBBY" GIBSON
JUSTIN "THE FIGHTING FIREMAN" LEMKE vs. CALEB "THE BULL" NELSON
KYLE "WICKED" WEICKHARDT vs. HORACE "THE REAL DEAL" CRAFT
"DANNY BOY" DOWNES vs. DAVID "BONES" KLESS
KARL "ROBO COP" TUREK vs. TBA
RYAN LANDRY vs. NICK DUPEES
A.J. "DEATH GRIP" LOWERY vs. J.B. BRIONES
LEMETRA "5150" GRIFFIN vs. BOBBY BERNICKY
SERGIO "THE PHENOM" PETTIS vs. RAUL RODRIGUEZ*​


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Andrew Atterbury defeated	Nate Dernovsek
Johnathan Meins defeated	Joe Hanley
Adric Kennedy defeated Jeff Renteria
Matt Penebecker defeated	James Ainsworth 
Apostoli Demos defeated	Jarred McQuitter
Kyle Hannula defeated	Jamie Jones
Peter English defeated Rafael Rodriguez
Dwayne Thomas defeated Howard Davis
Israel Lozano defeated Alex Kaczkowski
Jose Pacheco defeated	Jason Norman
Lemetra Griffin defeated	Bobby Bernicky
J.R. Briones defeated A.J. Lowery
Nick Dupees defeated	Ryan Landry
Karl Turek defeated	Drew Reed
Danny Downes defeated	David Kless
Justin Lemke defeated Sherman Pendergarst
Reese Shaner defeated	Matt Hirsch


----------

